# Help me cheer up a stressed girl during finals.



## RangerWickett (May 4, 2005)

The thread title says what I need.  She's busy doing lots of work, and I want an unobtrusive way to swing by, cheer her up, and leave in 5 minutes.  I'm thinking chicken is the easy solution.  Barring that, a funny joke.


----------



## diaglo (May 4, 2005)

back in the 70's we used to streak.


streak by her window mang


----------



## Desdichado (May 4, 2005)

Yeah, streaking is always fun.  If that's a little too much, you could always moon her.  And if you asked this on Nutkinland, I have a few more suggestions, although the 5 minute limit is really killing me here.


----------



## der_kluge (May 4, 2005)

I was going to suggest oral sex, but it is a bit distracting.

So, nix that.


----------



## diaglo (May 4, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> I was going to suggest oral sex, but it is a bit distracting.
> 
> So, nix that.




68, have her do you and you owe her one.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (May 4, 2005)

a little coke always works wonders in these kind of situations


----------



## Goblyn (May 4, 2005)

BigFreekinGoblinoid said:
			
		

> a little coke always works wonders in these kind of situations




How deliciously ambiguous.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (May 4, 2005)

I would go with some kind of dessert - cake, pie, M&Ms.


----------



## Desdichado (May 4, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> 68, have her do you and you owe her one.



Hey, I like that one!


----------



## ph34r (May 4, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> 68, have her do you and you owe her one.




How about you do her and she owe YOU one....ladies first bro!


----------



## orchid blossom (May 4, 2005)

I think your first thought is a good one.  Taking care of any little things she needs done for her can take a lot of worries away and let her focus.  So bringing food is great cause it a) makes sure she is eating, and b) lets her do it without a lot of effort.  

Otherwise just doing any little errands she need to have run would help a lot.  Books that need to go back to the library, trips to the post office, car needs an oil change, etc.


----------



## Angcuru (May 4, 2005)

There's always striptease.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 5, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> back in the 70's we used to streak.
> 
> 
> streak by her window mang





Just 'cause YOU did it, doesn't mean the newer generation has to copy ya.....  :\


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 5, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> I was going to suggest oral sex, but it is a bit distracting.
> 
> So, nix that.




You must be wanting her to fail her exams... 'cause that'll do it! Too much distraction there!


----------



## D-rock (May 5, 2005)

Offer to help her out in all the mudane stuff that seems to get in the way of studying.  Like bringing food, washing clothes, heck I would have somebody tie my shoes for me in that situation if I could get them to do it.


And dong forget the pet pills to help her stay awake.  


(just kidding about the pet pills really.)


----------



## Desdichado (May 5, 2005)

D-rock said:
			
		

> And dong forget the pet pills to help her stay awake.
> 
> 
> (just kidding about the pet pills really.)



But not about the dong?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (May 5, 2005)

(1) Take her to the pet store or animal shetler to play with the puppies and kitties.  They're a proven de-stresser!

(2) Ice cream.  Lots of it.

(3) Mix CDs of good study music.

(4) Pancakes before exams!  They are MAGIC!


----------



## ssampier (May 5, 2005)

chocolate.

Find out her favorite chocolate and bring it to her room wrapped in a little bow or something (depends on how cheesy you want to be).*

* you may want to be careful since women can be sensitive about weight. I wouldn't bring a lot, maybe a Hershey's bar or something.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (May 5, 2005)

ssampier said:
			
		

> chocolate.




Unless you're like me and really don't like chocolate at all... at which point I would vote for Jelly Bellys or Gummy Bears.


----------



## Hand of Evil (May 5, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> back in the 70's we used to streak.
> 
> 
> streak by her window mang



I was going to say the same thing...which says old school.


----------



## Hand of Evil (May 5, 2005)

But, cheat sheets...  

while it is nice to be supportive, don't!  don't interrupt, you will either distract or will say something wrong.


----------



## diaglo (May 5, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> But not about the dong?





[Sixteen Candles]Long Duk Dong: No more yankie my wankie. The Donger need food. [/Sixteen Candles]


----------



## Nellisir (May 5, 2005)

I've gotta go with streaking here.  It's quick, it's simple, and you (probably) don't need to buy anything.


----------



## WayneLigon (May 5, 2005)

Bring her a little stuffed bear.


----------



## Desdichado (May 5, 2005)

Nellisir said:
			
		

> I've gotta go with streaking here.  It's quick, it's simple, and you (probably) don't need to buy anything.



 What would you need to buy, I wonder?  I'm really at a loss thinking of one outrageous idea after another and discounting them as too "out there."


----------



## diaglo (May 5, 2005)

you could always give her a pearl necklace. 


IYKWIMAITYD


----------



## der_kluge (May 5, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> you could always give her a pearl necklace.
> 
> 
> IYKWIMAITYD





This thread went downhill quickly!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (May 5, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> [Sixteen Candles]Long Duk Dong: No more yankie my wankie. The Donger need food. [/Sixteen Candles]



 hehehe.  That made my day.

"What's happenin' hot stuff?"


----------



## ph34r (May 5, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> you could always give her a pearl necklace.
> 
> 
> IYKWIMAITYD




Sneak in her window in the middle of the night and leave it for her to wake up to. She'll love it.


----------



## punkorange (May 5, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> you could always give her a pearl necklace.




lol


			
				Half Baked said:
			
		

> But you said you gave mary jane a pearl necklace.


----------



## fusangite (May 5, 2005)

I can't believe it took 17 posts to get ice cream. Well done QD!


----------



## Acquana (May 5, 2005)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> The thread title says what I need.  She's busy doing lots of work, and I want an unobtrusive way to swing by, cheer her up, and leave in 5 minutes.  I'm thinking chicken is the easy solution.  Barring that, a funny joke.




Hey!  I thought I told her she didn't deserve you!  Give her nothing!  That's what she gave you!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 6, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> I was going to say the same thing...which says old school.





Too "old skool" for me...


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 6, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> This thread went downhill quickly!




It went downhill since the first twit had to mention "oral sex".....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 6, 2005)

fusangite said:
			
		

> I can't believe it took 17 posts to get ice cream. Well done QD!





I guess it's what comes after sex....   

"Sex and Candy" -Marcy Playground


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (May 6, 2005)

fusangite said:
			
		

> I can't believe it took 17 posts to get ice cream. Well done QD!



 A woman's mind is a powerful thing.  

Ice cream ALWAYS cheers me up.  Especially of the strawberry variety.


----------

